# The Last Pics of the Boys....



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Pockets went home last Sat (3/26). He is doing excellent so far! He was a surprise for his new "dad" & lets just say he was shocked (in a good way) & fell completely in love with Pockets. I saw a video of his reaction & he just kept saying how beautiful Pockets was & what great friends they were going to be. Made me teary & proud to say the least! Here are a couple photos from his last week with us...











Just a minute before his mum got here to pick him up...










Pockets new "sister" (who came up from college just for his arrival) & the pups. She was in awe of how tiny they were as she said they look so big in pics. hehe 










Pockets with his new family (minus dad who was still oblivious at the time I took the pic)....he weighed in at just over 2lbs the day he left at 11wks 2d.










Monte left us last Thurs (3/31). He's doing great at his new home so far. I even got to go visit him on Sat for a few mins because I'd forgotten to give his mum a bag of frozen patties for her puppy pack. I told her it was an excuse to see him so soon. hehe I forgot to snap a pic of him w/his mom when she picked him up...but here are a few pics from his last week here.




















I did snap a pic of Montes puppy pack (minus the sweater he was wearing, the frozen patties & paperwork)...










And just before his mum picked him up...all ready to go! He was 2lbs 6oz the morning he left at 12wks.










....and waiting for her he got one last nap in with brudder.....











....more to come....


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

And Mr Mobie is left. I'm honestly wanting to keep him but the hubby said we need to give it another month. Sha. I'm intergrating him into the pack & he's doing awesome. Only a couple accidents the past 4 days & both were completely our fault since the doggy door is down a couple stairs (which he doesn't have the hang of yet). 

And I should probably post Mobies stuff in another thread because I could rave on & on about this boy....lol....he is THE BEST acting puppy EVER. The first night I figured we'd hear about it since he was alone. First night I put him in the pen where he'd grown up with his brothers. Not a peep from him all night long! Second night I thought I'd start him witih crate training. I swear to god he whined for MAYBE 10 seconds & then settled down for the entire night! No peeing/pooing in the crate at all. I can put him in the crate when I'm putsing around the house or any other time I'm unable to watch him & he doesn't whine/bark/etc at all. Only whining he's done is when he knows I'm getting his food ready though I don't know why as he's not eating great & isn't really happy about his food. LOL I think Maya is teaching him those bad manners. haha

Anyway, here are some pics of Mobie in the past couple weeks. He is 1lb 12oz at 12w 4d. And I *think* I see some of his mamas color coming in through the cream so he may actually end up a red spotted on white! :hello1: (not that it really matters haha)











(my fav pic! hehe)



















With my mum...










And since he's been an "only puppy"...




























Here he is today... :love5:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

All so sweet. I NEED Mobie. I do.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

What gorgeous photos.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww such sweet pics, Heather. Thanks for sharing them. I'm glad Pockets and Monte have settled into their new homes so nicely. I really hope you end up keeping Mobie.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Such great pics Heather!!! I love Mobie. Have from the first time I saw him!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw so sad to see them leave! It went toooo fast!  boooo! They are so adorable and will do great in their new forever homes! Mobie is perfect with your pack  You know we all want you to keep the little cutie! Your photos are awesome! He's so cute!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Goodness, girl...You're made of stronger stuff than I am. There is no way I could have let those tiny angels go! They are all so very beautiful!

And I still can't decide which is my favourite - they're all little heart stealers!


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

he's beautiful!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Mobie is precious, he is my favorite of Maris babies. You should keep him. i love your siggy with him in it, it looks like he belongs with you  .


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing. I always love seeing your pictures they are so crisp and clear. The babies are soooooo cute. I want one too!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

If you let him go...you're gonna be Sorry!!!!  Don't do it Heather!!!!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't mean to chime in with the other antagonists here but......Mobie is so presh, you should keep him  ORRR force whoever homes him to join ChiPeople so I can see him.

I so wish we could have another....i'd be making a trip..! Stupid lease agreements


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

So very happy for you that Monte and Pockets have gone to wonderful loving homes.. They are stunning little boys..
And Mobie, what can I say except I have adored him from the very first time you posted the pups pics here.. To me, he is now and has been the "cream of the crop" so to speak... There is absolutely no way I could ever let him go.. I'm with Cheryl, I think you would regret not keeping that boy.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

such gorgeous pics of the boys , i do really hope Mobie stays with you ,would love to see him grow


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I just love the three of them. If I were you, I wouldn't have been able to give ANY of them away. They are just WAY too handsome! I sure do hope Mobie stays with you. I want to see him grow up too! Ah! So jealous!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats wonderful that theyre both settling into good homes, great job! 
I saw Mobie made it into your siggy and I felt like that made it official that he was staying! I hope youre able to keep him, he is such a doll.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Love him!!! I hope hubby caves in soon lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow Ive missed seeing this little bunch soo much! And now they're nearly all grown up and left! So happ;y to see you found two of them good jhomes! what an experience this must have been! I looove little Mobie. Sooo cute! Shame you can't keep him! I hope you find him a really good home Heather  x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww Heather am so glad the pups found good homes.
It must have been hard to let them go though, they are gorgeous babies!

Mobie with the pack is so sweet, and meant to be, lol
He just looks right at home, and you look very attached too.
I so hope he can stay with you.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awwww...Heather...Im actually really sad they are gone. It has been wonderful watching them grow up. You did amazing with them. They are soooo adorable. And Wow on you puppy pack!!!! That alone shows how much you care!

Mobie is such an adorable puppy. I would love to see him stay with you


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm afraid Mobie will be staying here (haha) unless someone I know and approve of wants him. I've not advertised at all & I put an ad together last night & began to cry & closed the window. :roll: Just can't do it--we've been through too much & have too much emotion invested into the little guy. Or I have any way. :lol: But with his vaccination reactions (no reaction to his first parvo, reaction to distemper & then a BAD reaction to his second parvo) I need to be 110% sure he goes to someone who will approach vaccines with extream caution & be willing to stand their ground with vets who may "push" for vaccines regardless. (example: he should NEVER have a Rabies vac & I know vets around here may say otherwise) Only way I can be that sure is to keep him or know who he's going to will approach vacs the same way I plan to with him. 

So yeah, as of now he'll be our little guy unless that super special home pops up.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

You take such great pics, I love looking at them. Mobie is totally adorable, surprising he's not spoken for.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think I could ever let him go Heather. He looks like he fits in sooo well. What a little sweetie, love him x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

fantastic photos heather. oh he looks like he belongs, whats another one


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for sharing their little lives,i feel i know them all,they're a credit to you and you should be very proud of yourself "Fantastic puppies "


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I Just Love Mobie! I can't believe that no one has wanted to adopt him to there household!


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh my gosh, Pockets is toooo adorable! Congrats on the new homes.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

My money is on your keeping Mobie.  He is way too bonded  
All the pups are so cute. Hope they have a long and happy life.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I am plotting to steal mobie!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

such lovely photos  i wish i lived near you i would snap Mobie up!!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

These pictures are adorable... I really want Mobie!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!  I also wanted to say...it's not that nobody has "wanted" Mobie...I've turned a few people down due to various reasons. It's just the right fit hasn't presented itself just yet.


----------

